# There i was ... just joining STP



## nivoldoog (Aug 7, 2020)

The fuxking train hoppers did a mutiny. They were like hey... we owned the site! Nay...
Matt came in an rebooted an took back over. Go Matt. I did do some kinda shit and do a backup of all trainhopper photos and delivered to owner. This also got me exiled a while but I feel was worth it. I understand that Matt must defend... but i understood their need for their posts. #boomout


----------



## trashswag86 (Aug 7, 2020)

If this is OTD, I remove my vote in favor of his staying around.

Sonic Boom, like from Spacemen 3? OTD dropped music like the hippest of hipsters, I'll say that.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 7, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> If this is OTD


Nivoldoog has been a member since 2009. If OTD were to return it would be on a new profile with a very recent join date.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 7, 2020)

I have been missing long enough to know of nothing or anything with a date longer older then I. I still hold my rage against the machine that creates buts silent. So fuck the mutunity despite my love of it. Must does ODT mean? We playing halo?


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 7, 2020)

If a question of vote is for my removal. You already kicked all your leaders out and kn


trashswag86 said:


> If this is OTD, I remove my vote in favor of his staying around.
> 
> Sonic Boom, like from Spacemen 3? OTD dropped music like the hippest of hipsters, I'll say that.


If a question of vote is for my removal. You already kicked all your leaders out and now the pawns run around acting like queens. Would not be wise of a community to kill elders further. Unless you just trying to... kill the wise?


Out of all.my years traveled... most of them since 2009 I have only met those who have left due to attack by leadership because they were sad they knew less. I have never hopped. But I have met many at hops. A hand full has paid me to kick Matt in the balls if I can ever get him or the rest of STP to show up at an event. I keep showing up.and being the only one to show. Or at least no one will admit such affiliations with this site when I am on site.


----------



## croc (Aug 8, 2020)

Just gotta chime in with a LMAO at the paid to kick Matt in the balls thing.... 
U know he's been at every jambo, an event with dates and locations posted months in advance for multiple years now? The fella ain't that hard to track down so either ur a shit traveler or a fuckin idiot. 

Bye Felicia.


----------

